

Ask HN: Does Async API service make sense? - binthinking

I am the co-founder of a cyber fraud detection startup (beta soon). We plan to provide our API in an asynchronous mode, meaning that you can use the service anytime, but you don't get the results immediately. You would be able to poll for updates (API or web interface) or get the results by email.<p>Does it make any sense to provide an asynchronous API? Any services that work in this manner?<p>Thoughts/comments/questions
======
skram
Several APIs work like that. One example I can think of is IQEngines' (see
[http://developer.iqengines.com/apidoc/current/apis/query-
api...](http://developer.iqengines.com/apidoc/current/apis/query-api.html)).
You upload an image and a few moments later need to query another endpoint to
get your results.

One thing that makes it easy for developers is that they do provide a web hook
feature (as does the likes of Github).

@skram

